# Reusable water bottles to freeze



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

My kids need a water bottle that can start each day frozen (they need them after school and they will only drink cold water). I've been mostly using the standard pre-packaged water bottles but this seems really wasteful. But do the poly-carb ones go from freezer to room temp to freezer again without cracking or breaking down? Is there a better choice for this?


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Would it be easier to get a thermos and fill with iced water. That should keep cool all day.

I don't know about the polycarb bottles, but for sure sigg will split...my OH found this out the hard way at everest base camp!


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

I used to freeze water in my polycarb bottles just fine. I usually left them "underfilled" for room for the water to expand, and then topped off with water if I needed. Don't know how you feel with BPA, though.

I have some PP water bottles by rubbermaid that I got at target - they have a fliptop lid. Look for soft whitish plastic that's translucent, but not crystal clear. I can freeze those, too. Sometimes the bottom swells up so that it doesn't stand again until it's thawed, but that's ok by me. Do the same thing here, leave an inch or two free so the ice can expand.


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

The 'new' Nalgene bottle made with #4 plastic (supposedly BPA-free) are freezable.


----------

